# Newbie looking for some sub suggestions



## Hayzey (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello,

I am new to the forum hence the 1 post.

I just recently purchased a house and would like to boost my system. 

Currently I have:

Yamaha RX-V1700
2x Paradigm Studio 40's v2 
1x Paradigm Studio CC v2
Audioquest Rocket 33 bi wire cables
Furman Elite 15DMI
1x Definitive Technology PF 15 TL Plus
Technics SL-220 record player
Oppo BPD-103D

Among some other HT items... streaming player, PS4, 4k TV...

Here is what I am looking to do... Make this a 3.2 system. I have on my back burners a power amp already... and pre/pro... (Emotiva XPA-5 and XMC-1)

I know my Def tech is an "OK" sub... Looking to get more quality... SVS or HSU?

I have room conditioning materials as well (bass traps and acoustic panels).

Sadly I have a smaller space to work with until I do some renovations. My room is 12' wide by 10' 8" long... 8' ceilings (old house).

There is such a difference in the small room pending on where you sit because of the lay out... as it opens into a family/kitchen/study. 

Figured I would see what others have floating around for ideas and what might be best fitting... my budget is based on my bliss factor... Cant really put a price on enjoying good music/movies IMO. 

After renovations the room will be 12' wide by 16' length. That will allow enough to accommodate a 7.2 

Thanks


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Unfortunately, you'll have to tell us how much bliss you can afford in order for anyone to really help. Without some type of parameter to work with the suggestions you're liable to get will be all over the place. Also, are there any size or esthetic considerations to contend with? That's helpful information as well.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agree, With that size space a moderate sub will work but budget is important and without it its hard to give a recommendation.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Don't forget PSA-Power Sound Audio! I just got there V-3600i it's a beast but they have many models as well.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yep, budget would help. I would recommend staying with 5.1 unless you can be seated at least 4' off the back wall, and I think your room might be too short for that, depending on how far off the front wall your display, and gear will be. Imo, rear surrounds right over head don't work right. If you do a 5.1 system this will also let you mount your surrounds a foot or so behind the LP, and you won't need to sit off the back wall so far. This will help bass performance too, since up against the wall will give you muddy crummy boomy bass.(sorry, I'm assuming you planned seating against the wall because of room size) Maybe a 5.1.2 atmos setup, since you're doing some work to the room? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayzey (Jan 27, 2016)

Okay, understood. 

I would feel comfortable spending up to 2,500 on a pair .

I also have 2x Klipsch SW-110 NIB... friend bought and needed money badly so I got a the pair for 300. I feel they are out classed by the Paradigms. Yes?

As for expanding beyond my 3.2 that wont happen until after renovations. I dont have enough room to space everything out.

I would prefer two 10's or 12's.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I would agree with your point about the sw -110's, and sell them. 2500 on a pair? I'd go straight to rythmik fv15hp's. In your sized room though, I think 2 SVS PC 12plus's would be awesome. 
http://www.rythmikaudio.com/products1.html
http://www.svsound.com/collections/cylinder-subwoofers
I believe both companies offer multiple sub discounts too. (SVS is 5% I think). 
http://www.powersoundaudio.com/collections/subwoofers
PSA and rythmik make nice sealed 15's but they might take up too much floor.(and you said 10's or 12's)I think the cylinders are the best choice here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Hayzey said:


> I would prefer two 10's or 12's.


When all is said and done, I'm not sure you would favor those.

From what I can tell, HT/movies are a priority. If that's the case you'll want more than any 10" or 12" subwoofer is able to provide. Even after renovation your room will be on the small side, which means cabin gain. In short, that's a phenomenon whereby the room itself will boost the lower frequencies. Sealed subwoofers are more inclined to take advantage of room gain, so you should probably put an emphasis on that alignment over ported. Either way, if you tend toward an 'exuberant' movie experience you'll want to consider subs with 15" or 18" drivers.


----------



## Hayzey (Jan 27, 2016)

theJman said:


> When all is said and done, I'm not sure you would favor those.
> 
> From what I can tell, HT/movies are a priority. If that's the case you'll want more than any 10" or 12" subwoofer is able to provide. Even after renovation your room will be on the small side, which means cabin gain. In short, that's a phenomenon whereby the room itself will boost the lower frequencies. Sealed subwoofers are more inclined to take advantage of room gain, so you should probably put an emphasis on that alignment over ported. Either way, if you tend toward an 'exuberant' movie experience you'll want to consider subs with 15" or 18" drivers.


Good to know. That is why I am asking for advise. I was checking out Rythmik's 15s. Think the svs cylinders would be a good option considering room enlargement? 

That answered another of my questions too.. sealed or ported. SVS has some nice sealed as well. 

Might go home and put a hammer through the wall to speed up/emphasize the need for renovations. Haha.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are plenty of subs with 12" drivers than can fill a room with authority. I agree a 10" would struggle but The SVS PB2000 would have no issues.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> There are plenty of subs with 12" drivers than can fill a room with authority. I agree a 10" would struggle but The SVS PB2000 would have no issues.


 My pair of SVS PB-12NSD's have no problems filling my open room with bass.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Hayzey said:


> Good to know. That is why I am asking for advise. I was checking out Rythmik's 15s. Think the svs cylinders would be a good option considering room enlargement?
> 
> That answered another of my questions too.. sealed or ported. SVS has some nice sealed as well.


The SVS cylinders are ported, so the room gain is less with those. However, they avail themselves of the LLT (Large Low Tune) design. The reason they're able to produce such tremendous amounts of bass from a relatively small driver is due to the fact they have long port tubes and large enclosures. That allows the drivers inherent acoustic properties to be almost completely unencumbered by the restrictions an enclosure naturally imparts.

My comment about probably not being completely satisfied with a 12" driver was in the context of sealed enclosures, and in that regard still holds true. The PB-2000 previously referenced, and the cylinder subs you're looking at, are different given their output potential vis-a-vis a non-ported unit. If you are considering bass reflex and want a 12" driver the PB-2000 should certainly be among the subwoofers considered.

The 15" Rythmik subs are fantastic. I owned an E15HP for a while and loved it.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm voting that since this room isn't that big, to go with the cylinder program. A pair of PC2k's would be great, but if he said he's willing to go to 2500. That means he could do a pair of 12plus's. I have a pair of them(basically) and for a 12" sub, they are really amazing. Also the multi sub discount will save home 120 bucks. I don't think he'd be wanting for more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

